# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  H-drol cycle only log.

## phenom1979

I recently started taking H-Drol about a week ago. I'm going to post my results throughout this cycle. I have never taken PHs, I have done a few cycles of AS. I just started working out again about three months ago, after taking off from the gym for about 7 months. I started this cycle fatter than I've ever been before. I put on about 20lbs of fat during my 7 months away from the gym. So lets see what happens. I weighed in on day one at 225lbs. As of today 8 days in, I'm wei***ng in at 231lbs. I was hopping to shed some weight, but whatever. I'll post pics every week to show any progress, or lack of progress I have. These are at the beggining of the cycle.

----------


## phenom1979

These are 8 days in, and my weight is up 6lbs from 225 to 231. I think I can allready see a difference.

----------


## siddy101

Yeah there is a difference dude good job

I'm planning a hdrol cycle, can i ask what ya support supps+pct are?
good luck

----------


## phenom1979

Siddy, as far as supps go, I'm taking BSN cellmass, BSN NO-Explode, and Muscletech Nitrotech. PCT, I have no idea what I'm going to do.

----------


## phenom1979

I'm getting alot stronger on all my lifts, even getting a little more vascular already. I was skeptical about wether or not this stuff was even worth trying, but so far I'm happy.

----------


## Big Papi JR.

is this your first time running an oral? how are you dosing it?

btw, your back is looking sick. keep it up

----------


## phenom1979

Big Papi Jr., this is the first time I've ran a pro hormone ever, I've been very pleased. I started at 50mgs per day for 5 days, then upped to 75 mgs since. I'm on day 11 right now, and I think as far as pro hormones go my gains would be considered good so far. My lifts have been going up like crazy, I was already a strong boy, but since I've started, I can honestly say I've already put on about 50lbs on all my big lifts, except for bench of course, considering I have a torn pec, and can't bench. If there is anything else that you want to know about, just let me know.

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> Big Papi Jr., this is the first time I've ran a pro hormone ever, I've been very pleased. I started at 50mgs per day for 5 days, then upped to 75 mgs since. I'm on day 11 right now, and I think as far as pro hormones go my gains would be considered good so far. My lifts have been going up like crazy, I was already a strong boy, but since I've started, I can honestly say I've already put on about 50lbs on all my big lifts, except for bench of course, considering I have a torn pec, and can't bench. If there is anything else that you want to know about, just let me know.



That's raw bruh, keep up the good work. H-drol seems to be an interesting compound with a very high conversion rate. Have you used any other "typical" orals in the past? Sh!t like Andarol or Dianabol ?

----------


## wukillabee

> Siddy, as far as supps go, I'm taking BSN cellmass, BSN NO-Explode, and Muscletech Nitrotech. PCT, I have no idea what I'm going to do.


Honestly, i think the few pounds of added size in the first 11 days are from these supps and water retention from them. Most if not all orals take at least a week to fully be in ur blood stream and working. Id save all these creatine based products for ur pct, especially if ur tryin to cut. Why not add eca to ur cycle or clen ? How long has ur pec been torn? That sucks man! What can u really do about a torn pec? I hope that day never comes for me!

----------


## dirtball_619

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=337055 

you look alot leaner in the second pic in this thread, what was the time differance?

----------


## phenom1979

I was taking cellmas and no-explode for a month before I started the H-Drol, so I don't think the weight gain is from that. The time frame from the first pics in the thread to the last pics was 11 days between them. Weighed in today at 233LBS that's 8 pounds so far, and I think I look leaner? I tore my pec about two years ago. Flat bench, juice, and no spot. :Chairshot:

----------


## wukillabee

> I was taking cellmas and no-explode for a month before I started the H-Drol, so I don't think the weight gain is from that. The time frame from the first pics in the thread to the last pics was 11 days between them. Weighed in today at 233LBS that's 8 pounds so far, and I think I look leaner? I tore my pec about two years ago. Flat bench, juice, and no spot.


Ouch! Oh ok, i thought u started all the cre supp from day one of ur cycle. Still id save them for pct. Ur weight gain and leaner look could also be ur body getting back into the swing of things. DIdnt u say u took 7 months off and is this ur first month back since then? Could be ur muscle memory kicking back in. U still didnt answer my questions from my first response about how u react from sd, the pct i outlined for u (also check k.biz's sticky at top), and ur diet which will be key to what u gain from this cycle and what u keep from this cycle above all else!

----------


## phenom1979

> Ouch! Oh ok, i thought u started all the cre supp from day one of ur cycle. Still id save them for pct. Ur weight gain and leaner look could also be ur body getting back into the swing of things. DIdnt u say u took 7 months off and is this ur first month back since then? Could be ur muscle memory kicking back in. U still didnt answer my questions from my first response about how u react from sd, the pct i outlined for u (also check k.biz's sticky at top), and ur diet which will be key to what u gain from this cycle and what u keep from this cycle above all else!


I have been back in the gym for about three months now. You're right though, muscle memory proably does have a lot to do with it, I used to be in much better shape than I am now.

----------


## wukillabee

> I have been back in the gym for about three months now. You're right though, muscle memory proably does have a lot to do with it, I used to be in much better shape than I am now.


Check ur pm. SOrry bout the last part of my last post, i thought i was on the m-drol help thread. Reply to my pm i sent u on here and ill help u out.

----------


## phenom1979

Weighed in at 235lbs today, still getting stronger. I'll post new pics on Monday.

----------


## wukillabee

> Weighed in at 235lbs today, still getting stronger. I'll post new pics on Monday.


Good to hear, keep up the good work! Can't wait til my h-drol cutting cycle. In about 5 weeks ima start h-drol and stack it with either 11-oxo or winztrol as a cutting 4-6 week cycle. What do you guys think would be better to stack h-drol with? 11-oxo or winztrol (Not winstrol but winztrol from juggernaut).

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> Good to hear, keep up the good work! Can't wait til my h-drol cutting cycle. In about 5 weeks ima start h-drol and stack it with either 11-oxo or winztrol as a cutting 4-6 week cycle. What do you guys think would be better to stack h-drol with? 11-oxo or winztrol (Not winstrol but winztrol from juggernaut).


11-oxo = amazing. go with it.

----------


## phenom1979

This stuff seems to be makeing me tan up some too?

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> This stuff seems to be makeing me tan up some too?


that's a classic sign of elevated liver enzymes. your liver is definitely under mad stress. are your eyes yellow? are you taking liver supps?

----------


## phenom1979

I was just picking about the tan bro, I've been getting some sun lately.

----------


## wukillabee

> 11-oxo = amazing. go with it.


Yep, looks like ima do a 6 week cycle of h-drol at 2 caps ed for first week then 3 caps ed for 3 weeks and 6 caps ed of 11-oxo for thw whole 6 weeks. Should be a nice cutting cycle and anxious to see how my body responds to 11-oxo since ive never takin it before.

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> I was just picking about the tan bro, I've been getting some sun lately.


lol my bad homiee

----------


## wukillabee

Hows your gains coming along? How much more do you have to go? Any sides from the h-drol?

----------


## phenom1979

I've got 10 more days to go. I'm holding around 235. That's 10lbs I've gained so far. It all looks like quality weight gain too. Strength is crazy, all major lifts have went up at least 50lbs. The pumps fell like I'm on the real thing. My back pumps in my lower back are horrible. And all my joints are just aching all the time. Hoping to gain another 5lbs over the next 10 days, and I'll be happy. I'm posting new pics on Tuesday.

----------


## wukillabee

> I've got 10 more days to go. I'm holding around 235. That's 10lbs I've gained so far. It all looks like quality weight gain too. Strength is crazy, all major lifts have went up at least 50lbs. The pumps fell like I'm on the real thing. My back pumps in my lower back are horrible. And all my joints are just aching all the time. Hoping to gain another 5lbs over the next 10 days, and I'll be happy. I'm posting new pics on Tuesday.



Sounds great! What kind if any support supps are you taking? You really should be taking support supps while on and pct for methyl ph's. If you take taurine spread out through the day at 2-3 grams it will help with your back and calf pumps. For the joints, maybe some msm with glu to help out. I've never had joint problems thank god but maybe try to warm up a little better to loosen em up more cus since your goin way up in the weight it might be a lot for your joints to handle so quick. Keep it up bro!

----------


## Big Papi JR.

I don't think you've mentioned how much you are taking... so how much? haha

----------


## wukillabee

> I don't think you've mentioned how much you are taking... so how much? haha


Check post #7, looks like hes at 3 caps ed or 75 mg ed.

----------


## phenom1979

Compare these to the first set I posted in this thread, see any difference

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> Check post #7, looks like hes at 3 caps ed or 75 mg ed.


my bad, i missed that




> Compare these to the first set I posted in this thread, see any difference


looking leaner man

----------


## wukillabee

> Compare these to the first set I posted in this thread, see any difference


Wow, i can see abig difference! U look much leaner front and back and still keep ur muscle mass or even added some. DOnt forget to do cardio everyday, will help u lean out a lot while h-drol is helping u to get lean mass! Cant wait for my up coming cycle, I have 2 boxes of halodrol-50 (original halo from gaspari) that I will be stacking with 11-oxo. Im also leaning out myself on day 11 now on my sd pct. I still have the size and strength from my cycle and im losing fat. I will post before and after pics as well when i start my cutter cycle log. Keep up the good work bro, looks like this stuff is really working great for u!

----------


## AandF6969

I think I might do a month of this shit at 75mg ED.

----------


## Gage1988

Hi guys, totally new to this forum. I've just turned 20 from the UK and been thinking about a h-drol cycle for some while now. Been training for coming up two years, and i'm not too heavy(89kg), but benching around 115kg (4-6 reps).

Been doing a bit of research and from this forum looks like you guys certainly know your stuff on h-drol.

I was thinking a month of h-drol, stacked with no-xplode (love that stuff!) and milk thistle and rebound XT for my PCT.

What i am confused about it when should i start taking the PCT and milk thistle?

Never used AS before so would be grateful for any advice, 

Cheers, Gage

----------


## wukillabee

> Hi guys, totally new to this forum. I've just turned 20 from the UK and been thinking about a h-drol cycle for some while now. Been training for coming up two years, and i'm not too heavy(89kg), but benching around 115kg (4-6 reps).
> 
> Been doing a bit of research and from this forum looks like you guys certainly know your stuff on h-drol.
> 
> I was thinking a month of h-drol, stacked with no-xplode (love that stuff!) and milk thistle and rebound XT for my PCT.
> 
> What i am confused about it when should i start taking the PCT and milk thistle?
> 
> Never used AS before so would be grateful for any advice, 
> ...


Next time dont jack someone's thread, start ur own! Without u giving any real stats about urself, ill tell u some basics. Take life support by anabolic innovations during cycle and during pct (2 bottles, each bottle is 30 days worth). This stuff gives u most of all the support supps u need in just 4 caps ed. Since h-drol isnt too harsh on the liver id say theres enough milk thistle along with other support supps in life support. Also, id recommend a better pct than something otc if u want to keep most of ur gains from ur cycle. H-drol shouldnt shut u down severely but i think u need a stronger pct than just novedex xt, a mild ai. Ive done ph's in the past and took otc pct products and wondered why i only kept maybe half my gains after pct. CHeck the stickies at top to get some ideas for ur pct and do ur research on ph's since it seems u havent done much. Good luck and do ur hw.

----------


## Gage1988

Sorry, just worked out how to start a thread of my own!

phenom1979 how did your cycle go at the end?

Did you decide on a PCT?

----------


## phenom1979

Ended the cycle at 238lbs. That's up 13lbs, and I actually cut 3% off my bodyfat. I'm very pleased. I'm finishing up my pct this week. I'm going post my final pics after the PCT. I'm looking a lot better than I was.

----------


## number twelve

your lookin huge dude keep cuttin up thanks for sharing. where in SC are you?

----------


## wukillabee

> Ended the cycle at 238lbs. That's up 13lbs, and I actually cut 3% off my bodyfat. I'm very pleased. I'm finishing up my pct this week. I'm going post my final pics after the PCT. I'm looking a lot better than I was.


Thats great bro! Sounds like u had u had a pretty decent diet to lose fat and gain size. Glad to hear everything worked out for u. GOnna start my cycle on monday and will start my post tonite for suggestions or input before i start.

----------


## phenom1979

Myrtle Beach SC

----------


## MFT81

> Ended the cycle at 238lbs. That's up 13lbs, and I actually cut 3% off my bodyfat. I'm very pleased. I'm finishing up my pct this week. I'm going post my final pics after the PCT. I'm looking a lot better than I was.



NICE!! 

Getting ready to run Drol with Havoc to do a "lean" bulk for summer. 

Can you get away with dosing 50/75/75/75 with only one bottle??

----------


## phenom1979

> NICE!! 
> 
> Getting ready to run Drol with Havoc to do a "lean" bulk for summer. 
> 
> Can you get away with dosing 50/75/75/75 with only one bottle??


You'll be short, one bottle has 60 caps in it. That will be enough to run 50mgs a day for 30 days. I recommend getting two bottles. Good luck bro!

----------


## anaBROLIC

> Ended the cycle at 238lbs. That's up 13lbs, and I actually cut 3% off my bodyfat. I'm very pleased. I'm finishing up my pct this week. I'm going post my final pics after the PCT. I'm looking a lot better than I was.


this stat here is one of the reasons why i chose to run h-drol. sounds like you enjoyed it. i just started a log as i am day one into running a cutter including h-drol. i am going to run 75mgs.day

----------


## NoRegret

CEL Hdrol Rite thats what u took?

----------


## phenom1979

> CEL Hdrol Rite thats what u took?


yes.

----------


## user123456

> CEL Hdrol Rite thats what u took?


How does Fast Action Hdrol compare to this?

----------

